# I made a video on the fugue



## UnderstandingMusic2020 (Jul 3, 2020)

I made the video linked below about fugues mainly for use in my own music appreciation courses, but after being laid off and the covid pandemic I have decided to try to grow my yt channel because I love making videos about classical music and music appreciation (and I can really use the side hustle cash.) I would like to invite my fellow members here to check out my channel and subscribe if you find the videos engaging and useful. I also plan on starting a podcast similar to my youtube channel's subject matter. Any feedback, suggestions, criticism, etc. on my videos is appreciated. 






Edit: also, you are all welcome to join the Facebook page associated with my yt channel which isdedicated to music appreciation.

https://facebook.com/UnderstandingMusic2020/


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I always giggle when a member's first post is plugging their product or website.

I understand that a Youtube channel or Facebook page is not a direct source of income, but it's still self promotion.

This one is pretty innocuous though, and seems to be shared with a sincerity of community unity. 

I'll take a look.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

UnderstandingMusic2020 said:


> I made the video linked below about fugues mainly for use in my own music appreciation courses, but after being laid off and the covid pandemic I have decided to try to grow my yt channel because I love making videos about classical music and music appreciation (and I can really use the side hustle cash.) I would like to invite my fellow members here to check out my channel and subscribe if you find the videos engaging and useful. I also plan on starting a podcast similar to my youtube channel's subject matter. Any feedback, suggestions, criticism, etc. on my videos is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done video. I like those graphic music things a lot . . . .


----------

